# Recent additions



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I got a lot of new mice this month. I got a few more than shown here, but they're still at my MIL's.
My camera is getting pretty old, hence the blurriness.

All of these girls have been with a black buck for about a day (he was supposed to be a doe). So let's hope none of them got pregnant.

*LUX Kastanje*
CPB Fox | 07.05.13



















*LUX Jasmin*
SSP Piebald | 05.04.13



















*Chatsworths Chou*
Chocolate | 14.05.13



















*Chatsworths Dakota*
Blue Splashed | 15.05.13



















*Chatsworths Lacey* 
Lilac LH | 22.05.13



















*Chatsworths Millie*
PEW Satin (Ivory) | 26.05.13



















*Chatsworths Pearl*
Silver Piebald | 07.05.13



















*Chatsworths Sapphire*
Blue Piebald | 07.05.13



















And then there's this little guy. My MIL chose him, but when I asked her what she needed him for, she couldn't answer. She just thought he was adorable (which he is!). She ended up giving him as a gift to my boyfriend, and he absolutely loves him. So now this little fellow lives here.

*Chatsworths Lando Calrissian*
Silver LH | 22.05.13


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

That blue piebald doe is gorgeous.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

All look great, but the male at the end is just squeefully cute  Love LH & their extra fluffy faces!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

They are such gorgeous mice! I love the piebald(?) and your splotched mouse!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Lovely mice. I especially like the Blue splashed, the Ivory, and the long haired silver


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

omgosh adorable. I love the splashed so much <3


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

I love them all, best of luck with them.


----------

